# Windows/Wow Game Lag



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi I have been dealing with this particular lag for a while now and I thought that a reboot would of solved it but it hasn't, I really need help is diagnosing the problem so any help would be really appreciated.

The lag started around a while ago and at first I didn't think anything of it because I never usually have lag related problems and figured it was a one time thing it wasn't, I first noticed it when I was browsing the net the browser would freeze for a while and then go back to normal this wasn't so bad I thought it was just a browser problem, When I got on the game I don't think right away it started giving me this really bad lag where the game would freeze for 5-10 sec this would happen usually once a night at first but later it started getting worse and worse during the whole night, after the reboot at first I thought great solved it seemed to be fine but what do you know it was still there and it came back worse lag all the time freezing and usually resulting in a crash of the game, I may be being really dense with this but when ever my computer lags it usually sounds as though it is powering down as if the fans are turning of during the lag so if any of this info helps anyone come up with a conclusion please

Computer spec on this page http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/pcs/275467/advent-centurion-cq9204

Thank you to anyone who reply's.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

When you say a reboot, do you mean a clean re-install of Windows or do you just me turning it off then on again?
What games are we talking about here?
How old is the PC?
What antivirus and/or firewall are you using?


----------



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes I mean a clean reinstall, The game I Play is World Of Warcraft, The PC is barely a year old and I am using AVG free edition atm


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Ensure your version of Windows and all your hardware drivers are fully up to date.

You could download and install Malwarebytes Antimalware (get the free edition) and run a scan. Its a very good and comprehensive malware scanner, I keep it on my system and run it once per week at the moment.

Personally I went off AVG quite a while ago as I found it starting to become very resource hungry, I have been using Microsoft Security Essentials  (also free) along side the standard Windows Firewall and found them to be very good.

Can you produce a DirectX Diag report and post it here, instructions below assuming your using Windows 7?

1) Click Start and in the run box type "dxdiag" (without the quotes) and hit Return, the DXDiag window should open.

2) Click the 'Save All Information' button on the bottom right of that window, save the text file to your desktop or another location where you know how to get to it.

3) Open the text file and highlight its entire contents.

4) Press Ctrl+C on the keyboard to copy the file contents (or use right mouse > copy) and the paste it all into a reply here.


----------



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

I used the malwarebytes nothing found and I have removed AVG and ran the system before to see if that was causing the lag and it till occurred so I don't think that I affecting it.

Here is the DirectX Diag:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/7/2011, 16:23:07
Machine name: CHRISSY-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Advent
System Model: Centurion CQ9204
BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/25/09 09:43:17 Ver: 08.00.15
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 7168MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 7168MB RAM
Page File: 2921MB used, 11411MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 230
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce GT 230
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0603&SUBSYS_1058174B&REV_A2
Display Memory: 4070 MB
Dedicated Memory: 1510 MB
Shared Memory: 2559 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: W2253
Monitor Id: GSM56DC
Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (59.934Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.8562 (English)
Driver Version: 8.17.12.8562
DDI Version: 10
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/15/2011 08:53:00, 15693120 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4543-11CF-8955-54301CC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0603
SubSys ID: 0x1058174B
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Driver Strong Name: oem6.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section005:8.17.12.8562ci\ven_10de&dev_0603
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0DD9&REV_1002
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5911 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 8/5/2009 16:46:38, 1974944 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0DD9&REV_1002
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5911 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 8/5/2009 16:46:38, 1974944 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Speakers (Logitech USB Headset)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_0A0C&REV_1013&MI_00
Manufacturer ID: 65535
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 11/20/2010 10:43:52, 109696 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output(RCA) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0DD9&REV_1002
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5911 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 8/5/2009 16:46:38, 1974944 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Logitech USB Headset)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/20/2010 10:43:52, 109696 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Realtek Digital Input (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5911 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/5/2009 16:46:38, 1974944 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech USB Headset
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0x0A0C
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: G15 Gaming Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC226
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: G15 Gaming Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC226
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: G15 GamePanel LCD
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC227
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3A34
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC226
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC227
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC232
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Razer Naga
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0015
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_1532&pid_0015&mi_01
| Upper Filters: RzSynapse
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC231
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Razer Naga
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0015
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_1532&pid_0015&mi_00
| Upper Filters: RzSynapse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 801.0 GB
Total Space: 944.4 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 ATA Device

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH40F ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3C&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&D7
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family SMBus Controller - 3A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A30&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_01\4&217761CD&0&00E3
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3A&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&EF
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family 6 Port SATA AHCI Controller - 3A22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A22&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&FA
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 230
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0603&SUBSYS_1058174B&REV_A2\4&2C5D3299&0&0008
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A39&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&D2
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 LPC Interface Controller - 3A18
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A18&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A38&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&D1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 2E21
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E21&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_03\3&11583659&1&08
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 3A46
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A46&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&E3
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A37&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&D0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 2E20
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E20&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_03\3&11583659&1&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3A42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A42&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&E1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A36&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&EA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_90\3&11583659&1&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A40&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A35&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&E9
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2361&SUBSYS_0DE9105B&REV_02\4&395228FA&0&00E1
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A34&SUBSYS_0DD9105B&REV_00\3&11583659&1&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: Ralink RT61 Turbo Wireless LAN Card
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_25611814&REV_00\4&27443825&0&00F0
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3538.0513
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.03.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AC3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DTS,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Logitech USB Headse,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Realtek Digital Input (Realtek ,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Logitech USB Headset,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Logitech USB Headset,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output(RCA) (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Logitech USB Headset),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Realtek Digital Output(RCA) (Re,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Speakers (Logitech USB Headset),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

OK, I don't know ever little detail about the DXDiag but for the bits I do know, nothing jumps out as looking problematic.

Have you looked at / checked your power supply outputs and system temperatures? If not, download and install HWMonitor. Run the program on its own and screenshot it with your system at idle, then leaving it running in the background run a game for 5 minutes or so then screenshot it again.

Post both the screenshots in a reply here or post the numbers (min, max values) for all temps and the psu outputs if listed.


----------



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

Computer Dormant without game running:









Computer Dorment with game running:


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Go here and do a speedtest http://speedtest.net/

also do a Ping test where you see ping test.net also and post both results


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 20, 2008)

not sure if u done this already but have u run a disk check?
i had odd game freezes that started on and off and they got worse and worse, turned out my hard drive was knackered even tho it was a few months old. u never know u mind have bad clusters in the HDD


----------



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ping: 25 MS Download Speed: 9.81 Mbps Upload Speed: 1.03 Mbps.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Internet levels seem ok


----------



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just so I can make a list is there anything I can officially rule out components wise?


----------



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have done a disk check did nothing for the lag and nothing was found


----------



## pvtmorg (Dec 15, 2011)

quick question, Is it only wow your having this problem with?

also what addons are you running.


----------



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

Its only on wow but its really only game on my computer and it is not an add-on problem I've had it while playing with no add-ons and also had it on the ptr which is a separate install.


----------



## pvtmorg (Dec 15, 2011)

ok

I take it all the settings are all on set to ultra etc.

Try turning vertical sync off and see how that works, Ive had that problem before and that fixed it. For some reason it only seems to work correctly with certain graphics cards.


----------



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have tried with setting low and vertical sync off before it did nothing got the same lag


----------



## Chrissy1329 (Dec 6, 2011)

Upgraded the Power supply and that did nothing I think either CPU or graphics card


----------

